# , , ,

## YuraS

!

 !        :

() YuraS,

changa     ,    , - 6- -        ..

    :
https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...2&goto=newpost

 :
***************

***************


     ,      ,     .

  ,
.

   ,           ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Storn



----------

